# Young Digital Artist, Seeking Advice



## Akarevaar (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm a 15 year old artist from Australia. Mainly, I like digital art, character and concept art. I've been doing art for about a year, and feel I have definitely improved, but often get very frustrated with myself. For example, I find it very difficult to work without a reference image, etc. I also often worry that my skills are just mediocre or a little bit above average for a person of my age, and nowhere near where I'd like them to be. Anyways, this is one of my recent character designs, made in Paint Tool SAI. I'd like any advice to help me improve.


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi. I think you should ask yourself. Why do you paint? Is it because you want someone else to like your work? or do you do it because you want to? 

I think as long as you get something out of painting, you don't need to have a certain level of skills. There will always be someone who's better then you, but it doesn't mean they are more interesting.


----------

